# What Piranhas in the UK?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I have some red bellies (P nattereri)
I'm wondering what species everyone else from the UK has


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ive had red bellies, and also some Terns in the past, but downsized due to moving to just one Manny (even though it is a large fella!)

Ive got some more plans to expand now Ive settled into my new place though!


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

i got me self 4 rbps, and they are cool!!!


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Where do I start!!!!

No, not really fair as I sell Piranha for my living.

Nickg


----------



## Kevinr (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 5" manny thanks to Nickg








and I have a 6" Sanchezi


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

only a small shoal of 11 rbp


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

i have a 12 inch rhom otherwise known as "that moody twat"

also a 7 inch rhom....a 4 inch brantii........3 12 inch reds and a 6-7 inch one eyed red.

the reds share a 150 gal with 1 5 inch wolf fish ...5 adult convicts and a 4 inch oscar


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I have six Caribe and one Peruvian Rhom.
Had the Caribes about eight months now and the
Rhom about two months.

Rich.


----------



## Rutter (Mar 1, 2005)

One 6" Red Belly and a 7" and 4" Rhom


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no p's at the moment but i have kept - reds, piraya, cariba, rhoms,spilo.
thinking about getting a mac i know.
dixon


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

7 red bellies ranging from 4 inchs up to 10 inchs , and a serrasalmus serrulatus roughly 6-7 inchs.


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Nothing as of yet! Still trying to get a 8ft tank in my house!! Should have really thought about it when I bought it! When I get it in I'll probably see nickg for some quality fish, not sure what to get though?


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

5 Red Bellies


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i have 
15 x rbp 4-5 inches
1 x 5 inch mannie
4 x piraya 5-7 inches
1 x 14 inch rhom

gasman


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I have:

13" Rhom
5" Mannie
8" Piraya coming shortly

Have had :

RB's
Caribe
Denticulatus

Rich


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

4 x 4-5'' RBP'S









Would like to own a huge pygo shoal and a manny ...and a rhom! Just got to keeps saving


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a little 3" rhom.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 4 RBP's

1 at 1 1/2 '' 
2 at 1''
1 just a bit short of an inch lol


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Ill get some pic's of them soon....need to get money for a gud cam and get sum1 to show me how to put them onto pc...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

12" Piraya
8" Marginatus
8" Xingu Rhom
4" manny
6" Gouldingi
13" rhom

carl


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have 1 x 12" Peruvian High Back Rhom

I have had 4 x 3" RBP's
2 x 3" to 4" rhoms


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have:

1 spilo (not definate about this need to put a pic on here to see if someone can identify it)
4 rbp's 
1 black rhom


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I have :

1 8" Brazillian Rhom
2 8" -8.5" Caribe
3 6.5" - 7.5" Piraya
3 6.5" - 7.5" RBP


----------



## gaza007 (May 16, 2005)

View attachment 62710







Hi Guy's ..great site plenty of crack...lovin it !!

Can anyone help me ?







it's my first time having a Piranha looking after me!







and I'd like to know what species it is..

I have been told that it is a Gold Piranha but do they belong to the same family as the nattereri ? also does anyone know where I can get info on these types of PR ? on this web site or others ?

I've included a pic above err if you hadn't already seen it!







..

Thanks for you help


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

gaza007 said:


> View attachment 62710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a maculatus - nice one !!

carl


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

I just have the one now!

My baby Sanchezi!


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I have.........................bloody loads!!!!!!

Nickg


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Make that 9 RBP'S


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have:

6 rbp's 5-7"
1 black rhom - 6"
1 spilo 4"
1 yellow spilo (i'm not too sure only got it the other day from a shop in Essex who called it a yellow piranha, could be a mac but doesn't look as chunky as mac's but could be coz he's young)


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

3 reds, with one firemouth cichlid

in with 17 feeders









oops i mean breeders.... erm yeah thats what i meant


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Innes said:


> well I have some red bellies (P nattereri)
> I'm wondering what species everyone else from the UK has
> 
> 
> ...


same as you


----------



## colin007 (Jul 17, 2005)

i have 22 redbelly between 1 inch and 6 inch


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

colin007 said:


> i have 22 redbelly between 1 inch and 6 inch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22 rbp's are they all in the same tank if so what size tank is it ?????


----------



## colin007 (Jul 17, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> colin007 said:
> 
> 
> > i have 22 redbelly between 1 inch and 6 inch
> ...


the 20,,,,,,,,,,,, 2" are in seperate tank for now untill they start to grow they are in a 4ft tank


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

8 reds 7-8 inches, a rhom of some kind on its way soon


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

hi guys

1 red bellie


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as Gilderoy - no piranhas yet and got plans for a nice big 8 foot tank (Mer Aquatica). Then off to see Nickg for 10-12 Caribe. Job done.

Sadly before all that I need to move to a bigger house, and than isn't going to be until next year. So it's research and saving time at the mo for me.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've got a 7" Peruvian rhom.

If any of you guys want a good choice of healthy fish next time you go piranha shooping, then check out a guy called Martin.

He's got a post on the europe classified. I got my 7" rhom for 60quid. nice one too.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

I’ve had reds before but nothing at the moment. I’m waiting for my apartment to be finished then im gona buy a Rio 400 and get a few Piraya and Cariba. Also hope to get another smaller tank set up for a Brandtii .


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I so badly want to buy a cariba but cant find any in my local shops. they only seem to have reds.


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I so badly want to buy a cariba but cant find any in my local shops. they only seem to have reds.
> [snapback]1188345[/snapback]​


You need to contact Nickg on this forum and Piranha Hut. He gets about 400-500 at a time - How many did you say you wanted??

He has a sticky at the top of the UK section.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah, I have 300 coming in next month.

Drop me a line at [email protected] if your interested.

Nickg


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

nickg said:


> Yeah, I have 300 coming in next month.
> 
> Drop me a line at [email protected] if your interested.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick, when in October do you expect to get some Caribe? Are they small ones?


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i have 4 reds, around 4 "









ian


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

lutikriss said:


> i have 4 reds, around 4 "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, my friend badly wants Caribe. He already has Reds.

Thanks anyway tough Ian.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Ian was possibly posting what P's he has not trying to sell you.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

LOON said:


> I think Ian was possibly posting what P's he has not trying to sell you.
> [snapback]1193722[/snapback]​


errr yeah, sorry.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Heres mine in my sig :rasp:


----------



## mingming (May 17, 2004)

i have 4 caribe between 9"and 11"


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

My current fish list is as follows:

2 Breeding RBP's, plus fry, about 11" each. 100 Gallon
3 RBP's about 8" each. 75 Gallon
1 S. Elongatus 4" (A tribute to snappy) 55 Gallon
2 Breeding Tiger Oscars 8" and 10" 80 Gallon
6 Convict Pairs all around 4", pluss fry. Each have their own 15 Gallon Section in a tank.
6 Geaphagus Cichs, 6" all. 120 Gallon
4 Silver Arowana, 7" all. 120 Gallon
1 Red Arowanam 6". 120 Gallon
4 Motoro Stingray, 12" Diameter 2100 Gallon Pond
2 Teacup Stingray, 10" Diameter 2100 Gallon Pond
1 Channel Catfish (Albino), 24" 500 Gallon

On the way: 10" Crossback Ray destined for the pond.
12" Jurenese Catfish destined for the pond.
Plus, loads of feeder breeders, and a few other Cichs.

So, What do you lot have?


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I was wondering if you can get baby Caribe, or do they only come around 4"?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nicky said:


> I was wondering if you can get baby Caribe, or do they only come around 4"?


mainly come into the UK around 4"+, although have heard of them as small as 2" but very rarely!


----------

